# Loving home available for a cat



## totallyscoobydoodme (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi,

I came across this forum after searching online for cat rescue homes, and I thought somebody on here might be able to help (or point me in the right direction.)

I live outside the Chester area (in a village) I have got in touch with all the rescue homes around the surrounding area. I can only travel so far, as I have to rely on my good old dad for transport at the moment. 
Understandably none of the homes would be willing to let us have a cat due to my circumstances...I have 3 children, 3 yr old twins (they will be 4 in June.) And my eldest is nearly 9yrs.

The thing is, I am after a family cat. One who loves company, children, endless cuddles and more of a house cat. People have recommended getting a pedigree, such as Ragoll and Snowshoes but the prices of £200 plus is a little too much for me at the moment. I have no qualms in giving money to a rescue home, as I know most of them do not get funding other than fundraising etc..

Does anyone know of any other rescue homes, or if anyone here is looking for a loving home for their cat. We have 4 loving people here ready and waiting to give a cat a good home.

By the way the cat would not be left alone a lot during the day. The only times would be when I nip to the Post office with parcels (as I work from home) and the school runs.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i dont know about snowshoes as they a fairly new breed, but you could always try a ragdoll breed club as they have a welfare section on their websites.
you may have to wait until the right cat comes along for your circumstances though.
you would also still need to pay something towards the cats welfare ie vaccinations microchipping etc.
if you want some more info. just pm me and i will give you some numbers


----------



## troublecat (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi, Scooby,

Was it just on the grounds of your children that you were turned down by the rescue shelters? If so I find that shocking - not all rescue cats are suitable for family homes but some are. Indeed some will have come from family homes and will positively love children.

My kids are 9, 7 and 4 and we homed through the RSPCA. I'm assuming that their policies run nationwide and the only age restrictions they place are on homing big dogs with young children.

It costs £120 to home a kitten but the costs reduce with age and we homed a 2 yr old and a 7 yr old for £75 each, which includes spaying, flea and worm treatment, and microchipping. Our older cat had even had some dental work done by the RSPCA and it was such a relief to have all of that taken care of before we brought them home. They're not pedigrees, but we rather like moggies!

Good luck in finding your dream cat!


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Sounds like the perfect home for some lucky kitty!  It would be great if you could find one to rescue. Best of luck x


----------



## totallyscoobydoodme (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi all, thank you for all your replies 

Troublecat, yes it was on the grounds that I have 2 3 yr olds running around that I was turned down by the rescue centres. I get the feeling people think twins, out of control and hyper. Yes they have their moments, but they are very good with pets. They adore my mum and dads border terrier, and Tigger the manx cat who lives down the road from us. (who runs to greet us after playgroup and school) 
The RSPCA Wirral were the first ones I contacted, and the first ones to refuse us as they had so many nervous cats awaiting homes.

I don't mind a moggy, when I was younger we took in quite a few. My favourite was Pippa, a farm cat. So soft when I was little I use to dress it up in baby clothes and place her in my pram. She never tried to escape, she just fell asleep in there.


Thanks Jenny, I will PM you in a moment for numbers etc...

Thanks Kiwi, here is keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## stokiesophie (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi if you are willing to give a loving home i have a male kitten available Pm me if you are interested.


----------



## troublecat (Feb 1, 2011)

Scooby, it sounds like the RSPCA just don't have a suitable cat at the moment. If you are prepared to wait a while they might be happy to let you know when a family cat comes in. I've homed nervous cats in the past and it's true that they aren't best suited to family life, but the two we've just homed from the RSPCA have come from family environments and they are great with the kids - just not each other! 

Best of luck!


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

stokiesophie said:


> Hi if you are willing to give a loving home i have a male kitten available Pm me if you are interested.


thought kelly-Joy was trying to help you with kittens,

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-rescue-adoption/147626-help-needed-2-kittens-3.html


----------



## stokiesophie (Feb 14, 2011)

Just sent her a email back telling her about the kittens and what i know about them.


----------

